# Florida Haunters Make and Take for February 2009



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

If the airfare and Land Shark are on you darlin', I be there  LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Hahaha... I WISH!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Me too!!!! Hope it's a good one - look forward to the pics of all the great projects.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

G, 
If you send me the exact date and time I'll announce it on this episodes of Hauntcast. I need it by Saturday to make get it in.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know if you want the information directly from Ghostess, or if you can accept it from me.
I am the one hosting this particular Make and Take.

Florida Haunter's Make and Take and Show and Tell 
The Date is Saturday - Feb 14, 2009 10 AM - All day 
Location: Residence of Cylonfrogqueen and Hamm / Florida Haunter's Members
aka: Sharron and Hamilton 
Edgewater, Florida ( just south of Daytona Beach Florida) 
If you want the physical address: Let me know I will PM you.
or you can just direct them to the Florida Haunter's website for exact location details.
Its a Sweetheart of an Event: Meet-Greet- Build a Prop- Eat- Share- Show and Tell.

Make & Take Project: Shiatu Massager Prop free for all.
Some of the Props Members are planning: SpookySam's Zombie Grave Escape or rendition of that theme. Renditions of the Dark Garders Spider Vicitim Cocoon. Play on the old MadMax massager props. Cheap, easy animation for your haunt. 
Show and Tell: Lots of members are bringing their completed prop builds : pneumatics, static, projection. To share in demostrating their creations and encourage future prop building ideas. Or to have "help" in figuring out any gliches. 
One of our members, is from the State of North Carolina and is traveling to Florida specifically for this event and bringing several completed props for show and tell. 
Florida Haunter's do welcome member's and haunter's from other states, so interested haunters are not limited to being Florida Residents. If someone is interested they can check out the Florida Haunter's.com. website. 

Make and Takes are scheduled several times of the year and hosted at various locations in the State of Florida - There is no "off season" for a Florida Haunter. We do our part in keeping the Halloween spirit active , all year long. 

Thanks djchrisbaker, we have enjoyed your Hauntcast and are looking forward to the next.
Also appreciate your offer, to mention Florida Haunter's on your broadcast. Ghostess would make a fine interviewed subject for a future broadcas, as well as a couple of the home haunt members such as Spiderfreak and Brushe- they are always building something crazy and eager to share with the rest of us. 

Happy Haunting ! Cylonfrogqueen.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks CFQ... I always have a hard time getting all the information written up. I did manage to get the website updated with a brief summary of the make and take info:

http://www.floridahaunters.com/makentakeinfo.htm


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Will be there with my cauldron cookin' shiatsu prop and a spare to create further chaos!


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

*Florida Hunters Make and Take...*

Sorry I haven't been on the boards, lately.
I'm interested. Unfortunately I just lost my job this week. So budgeting is my primary concern.
I wonder if I could make something cheap and easy like a tomb stone or ...something.
Buddha and I are right up in Holly Hill. About 45 minutes north of the event.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Dang! So sorry to hear about your job! I am a nurse and our hours have been cut for most of the last year. So things have been lean on and off here. It is tough all around, listening to all my friends on and off the web. 

We are all looking (scavenging like fiends, actually) at all the thrift shops in our various areas for shiatsu's. Check your area too. You can find them for under $10 usually. I got 2 for $6 each and one for $3 last fall. I am going to snatch up any that I come across, I will gladly give you one!

Please do come! Bring something for show and tell, what is your pride and joy? Show it off! 
You can make whatever you want there, don't feel you have to go out and buy supplies, use whatever you happen to have on hand just lying around. Or just hang out and enjoy talking shop in February!

Val


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your job, MrHyde 

Yeah, what Ish said. You don't HAVE to make anything... just come, meet us and hang out. I am probably not going to make anything (unless something changes between now and then) but I will bring some things for show and tell and it really does help to watch when other people make things. Kinda gets those creative juices flowing, and gives you a little insight as to how things work, etc.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Mr Hyde: oh do come. ( cylonfrogqueen dances around Mr. Hyde throwing little paper monster heart confetti) At least gas prices have come down. 
Some people are having trouble locating the shiatu massagers at thrifts. But I think a couple of us are going to have an extra one or two. Hopefully we can have an extra for those that can't find one. We will know more as the time draws a little closer. we all are on the search. Ask your friends and family if they have one( massager) buried in their closet. hee Hee.
But regardless if you build anything, please come to hang out with us. Bring something to show and tell about, or not.  I am sure that you will enjoy and probably contribute to the day much more than you think you would !!!!! It will be fun! And your soooooo close to the event. Don't worry about not knowing the group- this is my first time meeting everyone ! That's a little scary, but I am so looking forward to having Halloween in my yard ( in Febuary) and Spooky Chatter from all the Ghoul Guest ! 
(Cylon throwing more paper monster hearts toward Mr. Hyde or any interested Florida Haunters that would like to come.)


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Is her enthusiasm not contagious??? Love it!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Just a reminder, the make and take is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!

And happy Friday the 13th!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

So...whadja make? got some great pics?


----------

